# Defined Details – Scotland class (September)



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Defined Details - Scotland class (September)*

We are proud to announce a further classes to be held in our Glasgow studio. This class will be a beginners introduction to both the DA and rotary. The classes will be held on Sunday the 23rd September at 10am. We are located in the Cambulang area of Glasgow 
Both machines will be covered on the day - you will spend the majority of the day working on the machine of your choice and then have the opportunity to spend some time on the other type of machine as well, giving you experience of both! Full details of the class contents are given below

The classes this year will cost £55 per head.

The classes will start at 10am and will finish in the late afternoon / early evening: we won't put an exact time on finishing as we aim for a relaxed an enjoyable day where we can spend as much time going over things as is required. Full details of locations, times, and the all important lunch arrangements will be PMd to you in advance of the class after signing up.

To sign up for a class, simply post up below your name and the class you would like to attend and I will add your name to the reserve list. Once payment is received you will be forwarded on to the main list and your place on the day confirmed. Please note that places on the main list are added on a first come, first served basis as far as payments go. So please be aware of this to save disappointments. We are limiting the classes to a maximum of 6.

These classes are very much hands on. As we feel this it is the only way to learn and master machine polishing and we also restrict these classes to a 6 to 1 ratio. This is to give people on the class as much time as they require and also benefit from the advice from the tutors on the day. So please do not turn up with your 3 pieces on

Machine Polishing Beginners Class

Building on the success of these classes over the last 4 years We are once again proud to offer up place to all members on Dw and other forums. Since the early day of 2009. These classes have grown and changed with the ever changing market. We aim to stay one step ahead of the game. So the members can benefit from different techniques and ways to get the best out of the day.

This class is designed to introduce you to machine polishing, both by DA and rotary (with a focus on the machine of your choice), starting from the basics. No prior knowledge is assumed! The class covers the basics of paint correction in theory, then machine control in practice, paint assessment, choosing pads and polishes, paint correction, refining and final assessment, introduction to severe correction (compounding), filling, paintwork protection. The aim is to introduce you to the skills and techniques required to produce top class finishes.

The class is ideal if you are new to machine polishing and looking to get into it and learn the basic skills needed to make your car's paintwork look its best. If you are contemplating machine polishing and wondering what benefits it can have for your car this class will show you what can be achieved. Plus you will get the opportunity to try out several different machines (Kestral DAS-6, DAS - 6 Pro, Meguiars G220, Makita 9227CB, Festool RAP-150, Festool RAP-80, Flex 3401, 3M Rotary & the new G220 V2), pads and polishes so if you have not yet bought your machine polishing kit, try out the machines and products and see what work for you best before you invest!

The day will be rounded off with an opportunity to put everything you have learned and practiced to the test in a fun competition (which is opt-out if you don't want to take part, but where's the fun in that?!). A region of the car will be damaged with swirls. You will have to assess the paint finish, measure its thicknesses, and correct the paint to a level you feel happy with safely. We are not looking for full correction, we will be looking for the best results in the safest way to the long term life of the paint. So you'll have to assess the paint and justify your choices. And of course, produce the finish! Its all for fun, but also serves to put into practice everything you've learned on the day.
We look forward to seeing you on the day and hope you benefit from all the experience on hand.
Gordon.

Sunday the 23rd September​
1. Claire
2. AFCBOB
3. Reserved FB
4. Reserved FB
5.
6.
Reserve places.
1.
2.
3.​


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

1. Claire ( RGK's better half)
2. 
3. 
4.
5.
6.
Reserve places.
1.
2.
3.

Stick Claire down for this Gordon, it wont make her a detailer nor anyone, but will give her a bit of an insite into what I actually do for a living!

Richard


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

^^^ Thats brilliant :lol: :thumb:


----------



## afcbob (May 20, 2012)

Hi can i be added to this please


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Anyone who's undecided, just go! I went on a class what seems a very long time ago now... maybe 18 months and it was excellent. Gordon is a great teacher and a very friendly and helpful chap and if you want to learn, you will learn a lot. This is the perfect time of year too, we went in Feb/March and it was f-f-f-f-freeezing.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Class updated and I will forward Pms tomorrow night when I have a tad more time.
Thanks for the interest.
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

afcbob said:


> Hi can i be added to this please


Your name has been added and Pm sent on over.

Dont meant to put you off but Dave Kg will be there on the day and surprise surprise you will be working on his new winter toy :lol:

See you at the weekend
Gordon.


----------



## afcbob (May 20, 2012)

Did you get my payment?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

afcbob said:


> Did you get my payment?


Yes m8 payment received yesterday. But only just in. I will forward you the pm with address details.
Gordon


----------



## tomo bpb (Sep 7, 2012)

I can't make this one is there another date scheduled would really like to try this


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Is it to late to get on this? I did try phoning.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

k4ith said:


> Is it to late to get on this? I did try phoning.


Hi Keith. Yes you are welcome to attend and you know the location. Class starts at 10am although I will be there around 9. That is if I manage home tonight. :lol: I have a few missed calls as I am still working away. If you wish to call again. Just to confirm or even a text will do.

Gordon.


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Big Thanks to Gordon & Dave for today:thumb: now I just need to save for a festool.


----------



## alex020869 (Aug 4, 2008)

Are you planning on doing any more of these classes in January?

Alex


----------



## Covenantor (Sep 19, 2012)

:buffer:Same here?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

Depending how the piggy bank is after xmas I would be interested in this :thumb:


----------



## Rumtumtum (Sep 30, 2012)

Would also be interested in a January or February course.


----------



## Craigswinton (Dec 12, 2012)

I would be up for a class next year as well.


----------



## davrob (Mar 3, 2012)

would be interested as well in a course


----------



## John M (Nov 14, 2012)

I to am interested in doing the course.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I am hoping to arrange a class for around the start of February if this is of interest to anyone. Normally winter is not the best time to ask people to attend classes, as the cold can make this slightly uncomfortable. 
I will up date this post and add a new post in the machine polish section. Once the dates are confirmed.
Gordon.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

caledonia said:


> I am hoping to arrange a class for around the start of February if this is of interest to anyone. Normally winter is not the best time to ask people to attend classes, as the cold can make this slightly uncomfortable.
> I will up date this post and add a new post in the machine polish section. Once the dates are confirmed.
> Gordon.


Get your finger out and get one organised, then let me know when its happening so I can come along and get stuck in


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd be interested in this (but will be away for the 2nd week)


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm also interested as I've got a week off then but would need to know dates. Should have my brace by then as well. I'll be able to pay anytime after 23rd jan


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

Note of interest here also!


----------



## shakysco (Sep 18, 2008)

Would be interested depending on the dates for this , pity ain't classes up inverness or Aberdeen to thou


----------



## Covenantor (Sep 19, 2012)

Once again, could i register my interest for hte Feb session, maybe even get the wife to treat me for my birthday?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Dates Added and New class posted Here
Gordon.


----------

